
Get off your a** and do something - anonymous_ch
https://medium.com/@jasongrad/get-off-your-a-and-do-something-89054803f9f1
======
Medicalidiot
I'm not who subscribes to self help gurus, but this article has some parallels
with Jock Willink's extreme ownership. The older I get the more I've developed
an attitude of every personal outcome has been predicated on my level of
effort and discipline. When I started removing excuses of external forces
being responsible for my failures I started becoming more successful.

